# Phoenix offers Gordon max {UPDATE-Hornets match}



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

> Chris Broussard ‏@Chris_Broussard
> Eric Gordon and the Phoenix Suns agree to a Maximum Offer sheet worth $58 million over 4 years, sources said.
> 
> Chris Broussard ‏@Chris_Broussard
> ...



So there goes that. :laugh:


----------



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

> SpearsNBAYahoo Hornets plan on matching four-year, $58 million offer sheet guard Eric Gordon plans to sign with the Suns, a source told Yahoo! Sports.


...


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

http://espn.go.com/nba/story/_/id/8...ric-gordon-phoenix-suns-agree-max-salary-deal


----------



## NOHornets (Jun 29, 2012)

Good news for Austin Rivers, I suppose.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

> “When I was with the Clippers I was kind of behind the scenes, behind Blake, but I was also contributing almost just as good as he is,” said Gordon, who averaged 22.3 points last season. “He gets all the spectacular credit. But now here there is more responsibility towards me.”



http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/news?slug=mc-spears_eric_gordon_chris_kaman_clippers_nba_010412

Maybe he's scared of being behind the scenes of Anthony Davis.


----------



## kbdullah (Jul 8, 2010)

Well New Orleans rightfully matched. If he wants to play in Phoenix, sign and trade could be an option, but what would Phoenix have to offer outside of Kendall Marshall?


----------



## NOHornets (Jun 29, 2012)

kbdullah said:


> Well New Orleans rightfully matched. If he wants to play in Phoenix, sign and trade could be an option, but what would Phoenix have to offer outside of Kendall Marshall?


Yeah I'm not sure what we could get of equal value in a trade. Maybe Dudley and/or Childress? I know they want to keep Gortat around. They don't have much as far as trade assets.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Now he's sounding like he's jealous of Austin Rivers just like he sounded jealous of Blake. Maybe he thinks he'll be behind Rivers. Even after the Hornets have said countless times how he's the teams best player and how they want to build around him.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

I dont ever look into the numbers behind the trades but I would want Kendall Marshall included in the trade with Phoenix. He's a phenomenal passer and would probably thrive setting up stuff for our improving options. I think he and Rivers exist better in the backcourt than Rivers and Gordon, though that tandem is better on paper. For a while I thought Marshall might be our better pick at 10 before I settled on Rivers


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

All the other NBA point guards are going to go in together and pay Kendall Marshall's union dues. He couldn't guard anyone in college and he's going to match up badly against anyone with good athleticism. He is a good offensive player, although it's questionable as to whether or not he'll be able to score against great athletes.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

Marshall is a black Calderon. 

There, I said it.


----------



## NOHornets (Jun 29, 2012)

I'd be willing to get Marshall and a pick. He's got the most upside out of any potential trade pieces, and he'd fit perfectly with a young team that is going to take time to grow together. Plus he doesn't have to be "the guy" right away which could work to his benefit, playing behind Jarrett Jack.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

> The New Orleans Hornets, as expected, officially have matched the Phoenix Suns' four-year, $58 million offer sheet to restricted free agent guard Eric Gordon.
> 
> New Orleans announced Saturday afternoon that, despite Gordon's numerous comments in recent days urging the team to let him go, it had submitted its matched offer to the Suns.
> 
> The Hornets had an 11:59 p.m. Saturday deadline to match.


Linkage


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

> "There is always a business element to the NBA when dealing with contracts, but I never lost my appreciation for the New Orleans fans," Gordon said in a statement released by the team. "I look forward to giving my very best on the court this season to make our team successful."


----------



## NOHornets (Jun 29, 2012)

"Just kidding New Orleans, my heart was here the whole time. Gotcha!"


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

girllovesthegame said:


>


Awesome! (We should be able to rep whoever whenever by the way...)


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

I understand the need for two sides to be tight lipped to one another with the way free agency is set up. I have always been a fan of Gordon's game and I'm on record for preferring him to Derrick Rose (wow) since they were high schoolers. I hope that Gordon sees the pieces we have in place now and wants to be a part of it. The Hornets have made no secret to the team being built around his talent. It's not a forgone conclusion that he and Rivers cannot coexist. If that happens...watch out.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Geaux Tigers said:


> Awesome! (We should be able to rep whoever whenever by the way...)


Even after he hits game winners this is how some fans will look at him after the things he said this summer. :laugh:


----------

